
Twenty years, 1998 – 2018 - robin_reala
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2018/03/20/twenty-years-1998-2018/
======
bagder
Oh c'mon, give me your best early curl stories!

/ (curl author)

~~~
stagbeetle
I used `curl -H` to send anonymous love-letters to all the sysadmins of the
world who just happened to be log-diving. Apache and Nginx have very liberal
header sizes, so you could fit entire poems into them.

Also, do you know why c-ares isn't standard on libcurl packages?

~~~
bagder
c-ares is not standard because making a drop-in replacement for the regular
stock name resolver function is really hard and c-ares is not 100% there. A
c-ares powered libcurl fails to resolve some host names in some setups that
otherwise work with the stock resolver (and thus in other apps/libraries).
That's why the threaded stock resolver is the most popular resolver backend of
curl/libcurl these days...

------
xchaotic
I once used curl to download curl binaries

~~~
ilammy
In my current project I'm using curl to download a tarball with curl source
code for building curl.

~~~
bch
Same, incl using the Metalink[0] feature which I really, really like and don’t
understand why it’s not more popular.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalink](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalink)

